# Panasonic AE900U HDMI Issue



## mgrace47 (Jul 24, 2008)

I am in desperate need of help:

I am using an HDMI connection from my Sony DVP-CX995V DVD player to my Onkyo SR805 receiver. The HDMI output on my Onkyo is connected to a Panasonic AE900U projector for the video signal. I'm using quality HDMI cables. The hookups and settings on the Onkyo are correct. Here's the issue:

When I play a movie on the Sony DVD player, set the Onkyo HDMI monitor to Yes, and turn on the projector, the audio signal goes dead and the video doesn't display. The display on the Onkyo reads: DVD--No Signal. 

But when I turn the HDMI monitor to NO, the audio comes through beautifully, but there is still no video signal to the projector. Again, when I switch the HDMI monitor to Yes, the audio signal goes dead and there is no video. The display on the Onkyo reads: DVD--No Signal. 

Can anyone me please help me? I've got a lot of money invested in all this equipment


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

First I would verify that the projector is working. Remove the Onkyo from the chain and connect the DVD player directly to the projector, if you get video then the projector is fine. Next I would put the Onkyo back in the chain and try different startup sequences. DVD player first, then the Onkyo and finally the projector. Hopefully the problem is something simple like a handshake issue.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like a handshake issue to me too. Order of boot may make a big difference.

HDMI (more to the point HDCP -- the copy protection) is the bane of the home theater world right now.


----------



## mgrace47 (Jul 24, 2008)

My situation is just too bizarre.

I used the current hookup to try different start-up sequences. With the DVD player and Onkyo on, I received a perfect audio signal and the Sony's HDMI signal light was on. The moment I turned on the projector, the signal went dead. Turned off the projector, the audio came on and the Sony HDMI light was on (the Onkyo's HDMI monitor is set to Yes).

I tested the projector with a direct HDMI hookup with the Sony DVD player. No signal. The Sony's HDMI light also wasn't lit which always comes on when it is connected through the Onkyo (and the projector is off).

I then tested the projector with direct HDMI hookup to an LG RC7971 DVD player. Perfect picture.

I then ran the LG HDMI through the Onkyo with the HDMI out to the projector. Received an intermittent video and audio signal---the projector would show the video and the Onkyo had sound for a few seconds and then the signal died and the projector went dark..then the system cycled on--off--on--off.

This is just so strange. Do I need an exorcism?

Please offer another suggestion other than throwing everything in the trash and buying new equipment.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I tested the projector with a direct HDMI hookup with the Sony DVD player. No signal.


Did you try both possible startup procedures with just the projector and the Sony?


----------



## mgrace47 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes.

With the projector turned on first and then the DVD player, I only received a blue screen (my backdrop) from the projector.

With the Sony turned on first, the projector showed a dark screen for a couple of seconds like it was trying to process the signal and then went blue.

Something is going on because a signal is being sent to the projector before it goes dead.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

We know the Sony doesn't work with the projector or with the Onkyo and the projector. We know the LG works with the projector, but not with the Onkyo and the projector. You should try all the possible startup possibilities with the projector, Onkyo and the LG. If you can get that combination to work properly, then the problem would be narrowed down to the Sony.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

And you can try swapping out the HDMI cable. It would be nice if the problem was that simple.


----------



## mgrace47 (Jul 24, 2008)

The projector doesn't work with the LG and the Onkyo. 

I tried different startups. The only difference with the LG and the Onkyo is I get an intermittent audio signal when the projector is on. With the Sony, the Onkyo display reads "DVD--No Signal" when the projector is on.

Very spooky.

Thanks for the suggestion, Mike. I tried different HDMI cables and the results are the same.

What now? You are the only two that have come up with any suggestions so far.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mgrace47 said:


> Very spooky.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, Mike. I tried different HDMI cables and the results are the same.
> 
> What now? You are the only two that have come up with any suggestions so far.


Is to early to get more suggestions, or some don't have the experience with the equipment your using (like me) :bigsmile:

Anyways, here is my suggestion: use component cable instead of HDMI to see what happens??? :yes:
Maybe the HDMI output on the Onkyo doesn't work??? ... :huh:


----------



## mgrace47 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah--its messed up somewhere.

The Onkyo is brand new, so I really doubt that is the problem. 

Too bad. 

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

mgrace47 said:


> Yeah--its messed up somewhere.
> 
> The Onkyo is brand new, so I really doubt that is the problem.
> 
> ...


Don't give up so easy ... :yes:

Even if your receiver is new ... That doesn't mean it can't be defective :yes:

There is another member who got a new Onkyo 805 and was defective ... try different ways (component, S video or componen, if they work maybe it'll be the HDMI that's not working properly) ... Have you contacted Onkyo for any help??? ... Do you know if your receiver need a firmware upgrade???

If you can't fix it try to get it replaced or exchange for something else... :yes:


----------

